
Ground: A Data Context Service (2017) [pdf] - espeed
https://rise.cs.berkeley.edu/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/CIDR17.pdf
======
politician
Needs a (2017) tag. Anyway, here's the repo: [https://github.com/ground-
context/ground](https://github.com/ground-context/ground)

------
indogooner
Interesting paper but the repo ([https://github.com/ground-
context/ground](https://github.com/ground-context/ground)) seems abandoned.
Have seen companies losing out on a lot of value they can extract from their
data because metadata context (discoverability, lineage and semantics) is the
last thing on plate or not considered important across the org.

~~~
espeed
The primary author is Joseph Hellerstein, head of the Berkeley RISELab (the
new Spark/AMPLap). Their primary project is called Fluent (which until
recently was called Anna [4])...it's the all encompassing name changes that
get ya! ;-)

Similarly, see Matei Zaharia's (the original Spark lead) and his team at MIT
(he's now at Stanford) SIGMOD 2018 paper called MISTIQUE [4]...

[1] Joe Hellerstein
[https://github.com/jhellerstein](https://github.com/jhellerstein)

[2] Berkeley RISELab
[https://rise.cs.berkeley.edu](https://rise.cs.berkeley.edu)
[https://github.com/ucbrise](https://github.com/ucbrise)

[3] Fluent Compute Platform [https://github.com/fluent-
project/fluent](https://github.com/fluent-project/fluent)

[3] Anna: A Crazy Fast, Super-Scalable, Flexibly Consistent KVS
[https://databeta.wordpress.com/2018/03/09/anna-
kvs/](https://databeta.wordpress.com/2018/03/09/anna-kvs/) Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16551072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16551072)

[4] MISTIQUE: A System to Store and Query Model Intermediates for Model
Diagnosis
[https://cs.stanford.edu/~matei/papers/2018/sigmod_mistique.p...](https://cs.stanford.edu/~matei/papers/2018/sigmod_mistique.pdf)

